# A Secret Bunker



## cunningplan (Oct 13, 2013)

Fiends of mine have not long dug and drained this out and at the moment unable to let the location be known. Today was the second time I had been asked if I wanted to have another look, the first time I took some photos but only of the fittings and not the rooms themselves.
As most of the new photos cover the first set I will just post these, I think the funny colours of the photos are due to the led's used to light up the place.
As normal a full set can be found here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636509359465/


----------



## outkast (Oct 13, 2013)

well its obviously a airfield BHQ, not the one dug up recently in Hampshire for the new sewage works is it?

you will find most of them are flooded, even the ones open.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 13, 2013)

outkast said:


> well its obviously a airfield BHQ, not the one dug up recently in Hampshire for the new sewage works is it?
> 
> you will find most of them are flooded, even the ones open.



Its Midlands way.
They have to pump it out every time they do any work down there, they must have had a good water pump when in operation.
They did say what it was for (Communication's?) and what's BHQ??


----------



## cunningcorgi (Oct 13, 2013)

Battalion Headquarters


----------



## night crawler (Oct 13, 2013)

It is a BHQ the cupola gives it away


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 13, 2013)

cupola??????????

Just googled it. Dome


----------



## outkast (Oct 13, 2013)

battle headquarters, airfields had them, not all but most did, they were usualy built to the same pattern, although there are some variations, I have visited quite a few and nearly all had some flooding to some degree, not sure how they got on during wartime, must have been a pain in the arse, they were for airfield defence when under ground attack, as we were not invaded they were obviously never used in anger.


----------



## outkast (Oct 13, 2013)

the one at rougham even still has some of the stencilled signs


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Well done to your friends for digging & draining this one,great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 14, 2013)

this link is agoodun

http://www.battlehq.info/


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 14, 2013)

Really good. Must have been exciting digging it out not knowing what would be found!


----------



## chris (Oct 14, 2013)

That one at Rougham with its signage's great Outkast


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 6, 2013)

I think you'll find that the signage at Rougham is not original but was added a few years back when the structure was being cared for by persons unknown. BTW the link to the BHQ site shows our very own Newage's website on the subject, and when complete will be the definitive work on documenting Battle Headquarters !! Give it a looksee - he has spent a good couple of years setting it up !!


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yep - I think this one is actually on the database already. Nice to see the inside though - rockin!


----------



## smiler (Nov 13, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Well done to your friends for digging & draining this one,great pics thanks for sharing.




Says everything I wanted to,


----------

